# [ot] winex

## koma

Qualcuno conosce un modo per avere winex "gratis"?

----------

## augustus

i sorgenti dovrebbero essere reperibili via CVS

----------

## augustus

Forse questo fa al caso tuo:

 *Quote:*   

> To download the latest source code via CVS, use the following commands:
> 
>     $ cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@cvs.winex.sourceforge.net:/cvsroot/winex login
> 
>         Hit Enter when prompted for a password
> ...

 

from: http://www.transgaming.com/sources.php

Dai una attenta lettura anche qui:

http://www.transgaming.com/license.php?source=1

----------

## koma

veryvery tante grazie =)

----------

## cerri

Ricordate che WineX e' un prodotto a pagamento.

----------

## augustus

Proprio per questo l'hanno tolto dal portage.

Comunque consiglio di comprarlo se lo usi: in fin dei conti non costa tanto.

L'abbonamento è di 5 dollari al mese con un minimo di 3 mesi: quindi per 15 dollari  puoi avere l'ultima versione.

----------

## paolo

```
$ less /usr/portage/licenses/Aladdin
```

E' semplicissima da capire.

(Riassunto: se tu guadagni col mio codice allora ci devo guadagnare anche io.PUNTO.)

Paolo

----------

## cerri

Koma, prendendo spunto dalla risposta di bsolar, il fatto che tu non compri software da parecchio non significa che tu sia autorizzato a farlo.

Non credo cmq che verranno tollerate altre richieste di questo tipo.

Topic chiuso.

I discorsi etici relativi all'acquisto di software sono stati splittati qui. - bsolar

----------

